# Next Met HD To Theaters



## jplot (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi to all. I have been looking for a good working Opera forum, and am hoping this is it.

The Met transmission in HD of, Tales Of Hoffman, is coming later this month. I would very much like to get a preview glimpse of this opera in video. My intent is to be able to take a peek at the various singers in this opera, to make sure there are no distasteful ones that might ruin the watching of this opera for me. I am already well versed in this opera and have been in love with the Mets previous staging of it with Neil Schicof. Several HD operas back, by the Met, had a woman playing Ameris, that just about ruined the whole opera for me and I do not want that to happen again if I can help it. 
I have tried this tactic before and never been successful. The Met site online teases you with ads about the opera but no scenes. Maybe someone out there knows more?
Many thanks.

jplot


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

If you're worried about soemone in the cast being sub-par (and I agree, if I'd known how static Dolora Zadjic and Johan Botha were going to be in the HD Aida i would never inflicted it on my children) why not just you-tube any that you don't know? You might even find them singing arias from Hoffman.

Olympia: Kathleen Kim 
Antonia/Stella: Anna Netrebko 
Giulietta: Ekaterina Gubanova 
Nicklausse: Kate Lindsey 
Hoffmann: Joseph Calleja 
Four Villains: Alan Held 

The production looks fairly radical though probably not as much so as the Oliver Py revolving sets/pubic wigs one from Geneva. If you are very familiar with and fond of the traditional Met production this new version might be a bit a bit of a shock to the system!


----------



## jplot (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice to know there are a few opera buffs out there.

My wife and I went to the HD of TalesOf Hoffman, at our local theater, and I must say it was quite interesting and worthwhile. Good voices alll around I thought. 

I later at home showed a few of my favorite scenes of the Shicoff edition on my computer screen, and my dear wife could hardly believe the animation involved and loved it even more.

jplot


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

What were the production and staging like? And how did Calleja do?


----------



## Sandy (Dec 23, 2009)

*satellite operas*

My kids gave me a satellite radio a couple of years ago. I was thrilled when Sirius bought into XM and they have an all New York Met Opera station. Station 79 runs Opera day and night by using many of the old Met radio broadcasts of the last 50 years.

I do not know the cost of this radio or the monthly charges as it was a gift and may be my most prized possession. The radio comes with a little satellite receiver and I can take it all over the house. I keep the radio on a swivel dining room chair where I can direct it with the remote anywhere by simplying turning the chair. Sun spots can interfere but only once in a while. Station 78 gives me symphonic Music as well. No commercials!!!!

Sandy


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Today, knowing that there would be a MET broadcast of R. Strauss's _Der Rosenkavalier_ tomorrow (January 9), I listened to my _Rosenkavalier_ CD set (Haitink/Dresden, Kiri as the Marscallin, Anne Sofie von Otter as Octavian...) Then, I saw on my calendar that there was to be a MET-in-HD broadcast of this work, as well.

On a complete lark, I made the appropriate calls, and will now 
be going to my first "MET-in-HD" theatre-cast tomorrow afternoon!!

I'll check back later, with a report!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*MET in HD: Der Rosenkavalier*

It was a well-spent $20.00+ per ticket-

Conductor- Edo De Waart: about three decades ago, my memory was that he and Haitink were often found mentioned in the same breath. Well, in addition to the podium at the Concertgebouw, Haitink has held the top spot at covent Garden and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. In the meantime, De Waart has led more regionally-oriented ensembles like Minnesota, Sydney, and Milwaukee. I haven't read any criticisms of his handling of _this_ 'Rosenkavalier' performance. Schedule has the opera ending at 5:15. It finished more like 5:45. Were the tempi broad? Well, they certainly didn't feel inordinately lengthy.

Marschallin- Renée Fleming: totally 'makes-the-sale' as the Marschallin. I've heard people call this her 'signature role,' and I saw no reason to quibble with that assessment. We got great singing and acting. Furthermore, that old phrase "the camera loves her" really applies here, too. This was exploited in this screening, too, as we were treated to lots of dreamy facial close-ups. I've read elsewhere that she comes off better on the screen than in the actual opera house. I wouldn't know- but I'm highly receptive to the idea of investigating this contention for myself...

(will make additive edits later...)


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

Came few hours ago from the Met transmission of Carmen - Elina Garanca and Roberto Alagna. Was very surprised how young conductor Yannick Nézet-Séguin is! I believe this is the first time Garanca plays Carmen in the Met. Loved Garanca, though found this interpretation to be too sexy, maybe it's just the big picture on the screen of the ... scene? Or am I too conservative? Did anybody else seen Carmen with Garanca?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hehe - here in NZ we are only up to Tales of Hoffmann which I enjoyed more than any previous production I have seen. Good production, no weak links in the singers - I particularly enjoyed Calleja and Netrebko, and thought that Kim did a great job of Olympia - appropriately robotic movements but a very warm and engaging sound.

Looking forward to the Carmen (didn't think my opera companion, who is 14, would last through Rosenkavalier).


----------



## Agatha (Nov 3, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> Looking forward to the Carmen


let us know how you like the Carmen after you've seen it


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Agatha said:


> let us know how you like the Carmen after you've seen it


Sure will. Won't be till March though


----------

